# Kim Kardashian Lets Us Know Her Lipgloss & Eyeshadow Secret



## roselyn112 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey there,

For those Kim Kardashian obsesees like me (I think she is soooo beautiful), she now has her own blog where she is not only updating with daily entries but is letting the reader in on her fashion and style secrets. I couldnt help but to post this because I too always wondered what lipgloss she used. And here it is:

_'*D' asks:*_

*Hey Kim, What lip gloss and lipstick do you use? I love them. Thanks.*

Thanks for your lip gloss question, D! I'll do a quick run-through of some of my makeup routine:

1) My lipstick I always wear is Mac Stripdown liner with Mac Angel lipstick and Nars turkish delight lip gloss.

2) I wear all Make Up For Ever eye shadows. Their colors are so vibrant! The trick to not allowing your eye makeup to crease and get old is you have to lightly put a Mac paint underneath the shadow. Like a primer. It makes it last all day. I get a neutral color so u don't see it!

3) I use Lancome mascara. And use two different kinds to build it up.

Check out her blog at Kim Kardashian official web site Ã¢â‚¬â€œ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey thanks for posting. I don't really like her too much but I absolutely love her makeup!!


----------



## lipglossgurl7 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey thanks!! I love watching the Kardashians and I love Kim's makeup and hair...

Here's what I've learned about her, hope it helps!

This quote is straight from the Kardashians myspace page, thanks to Khloe

Quote:
Here goes:MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium dark and dark

MAC eyeshadow in Nehru

MAC eyeshadow in Print

MAC eyeshadow in blue noir

MAC eyepencil in Smolder

Nars Turkish Delight

MAC Blush Pink Swoon

MAC Stripdown liner

MAC Angel lipstick

Hair:

Chi curling iron (she said the biggest barrel)

and I found this:
More of her favorites are:

MAC Metal-X Cream Eyeshadow: "CYBER"

Shu Uemura False Eyelashes

Sephora Brand Blush Me!

Mono in Framboise Attraction 3

Nars Lipgloss: "Turkish Delight" &amp; "Chihuahua"

MAC Blush: "Pink Swoon"

MAC lipliner: "StripDown"

MAC Lipstick: "Angel"


----------



## roselyn112 (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lipglossgurl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey thanks!! I love watching the Kardashians and I love Kim's makeup and hair...
Here's what I've learned about her, hope it helps!

This quote is straight from the Kardashians myspace page, thanks to Khloe

and I found this:

More of her favorites are:

MAC Metal-X Cream Eyeshadow: "CYBER"

Shu Uemura False Eyelashes

Sephora Brand Blush Me!

Mono in Framboise Attraction 3

Nars Lipgloss: "Turkish Delight" &amp; "Chihuahua"

MAC Blush: "Pink Swoon"

MAC lipliner: "StripDown"

MAC Lipstick: "Angel"

*Taking some serious notes!*, Can you post the link where you got these quotes from? I only found a myspace for Kim and Kourtney; not Khloe.Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Mar 27, 2008)

nice !! thanks for posting !


----------



## lipglossgurl7 (Mar 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *roselyn112* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Taking some serious notes!*, Can you post the link where you got these quotes from? I only found a myspace for Kim and Kourtney; not Khloe.Thanks!

Try searching for Dash's Store on MySpace, that is where you'll find her...I found her on Kourtney's MySpace...Let me know if you need any help finding it!!


----------



## perlanga (Mar 27, 2008)

she's really sexy and beautiful. I like copying her style of makeup since we share the same colors. Thanks for the post.


----------



## bmichlig (Mar 28, 2008)

Good to know - she does have a distinctive look, doesn't she? Pretty!

-b.


----------



## laurreenn (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks for posting!


----------



## luxotika (Mar 28, 2008)

Does she really do her own makeup? I thought she has someone do it for her.


----------



## CoverGirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I've read info on her makeup before, but there were products mentioned in this thread that I didn't know about. Kim's so beautiful, &amp; my coloring is somewhat similar to hers (I'm just paler.) so I like using similar colors/products.


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Mar 28, 2008)

I cant stand her. Blah. She's pretty but I just cant stand her. I dont know why! =[


----------



## renbray (Mar 28, 2008)

omg! thank you so much for posting that! i am in love with kim!


----------



## shangrila (Mar 28, 2008)

awww, kim seems like such a sweetheart! i love how she does a fab strong eye with the simple lips! very pretty!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG! Thanks a lot!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Apr 28, 2008)

She is okay, but why does she have to talk in that annoying baby voice like Paris Hilton? IMHO, her personality is fake. Hollyweird is a hard and crazy place to be, so I feel bad for her getting so much bad press.


----------



## HiGHLYFE (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Kim is good for something...looking good (most of the time.)


----------



## girly_girl (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone have any idea what Lancome mascara's she uses?


----------



## kim (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi! Just wanted to let you guys know that i found the site for fashion clothes " Dash " I'm not sure if this is a right site to put in so if you are interesting here's the site you can check it out! Dash boutique online.

The clothes are very pricey.


----------



## matteell (Apr 29, 2008)

This is what she said about mascara..

Now its mascara time! Putting on mascara completes the look, but I have it when I mess up and get it on my eye lid and mess up the eye shadow. I used to use Lancome Hypnose, and still do, but I recently started to use M.A.C. Zoom mascara -- which is amazing! I take my time and put coat after coat. I love to layer mascaras so I will probably start with the M.A.C. Zoom and then put Lancome Hypnose on top. I always use a seperator brush to seperate my lashes. I am completely clueless on how to put false lashes on, so I only wear them for photo shoots sometimes.


----------



## CoverGirl (May 3, 2008)

^ I actually notice her frequently wearing false lashes.


----------

